# Elderberry&5 alive berries mix juice,drink.



## hedgerow-wine (Dec 4, 2012)

Just started 2 gallons.
ingredients makes *2 gallons**
1.5kg-ripe elderberries.
2lt-red grape juice.
1lt-5 alive berries mix juice drink.
1.6kg white sugar.
2tsp-yeast.
2tsp-nutrient.
water.
Method  put the elderberries in a pan with some water and bring to a boil then simmer for 10 min's
then strain and press to extract all the hot juice and dissolve half the sugar in the hot berry juice,then leave
to cool when cool divide all the ingredients into the DJs fit the airlocks and ferment for a week,then make some sugar syrup with the rest of the sugar and when cool divide into the DJs and top up to the neck with cold
tap water fit the airlocks and fully ferment out,when fermenting as stopped rack and mature for 12 months.













this wine will win all the *


----------

